

Flog lets you measure the complexity of your ruby code - andreyf
http://ruby.sadi.st/Flog.html

======
bscofield
If you're interested in flog but disagree with Ryan's scoring of various
constructs, check out the self-flagellation gem:
<http://github.com/bscofield/self-flagellation/tree/master>

With it, you can specify score profiles in a YAML file. We've also got a
website in the works that will allow people to share score profiles for
various types of code (for a Rails app, for a test suite, etc.)

------
andreyf
This uses the ABC Metric: <http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?AbcMetric>

Does anyone know of other metrics to measure code complexity?

